# Thyroid test's results



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

My doctor thinks im being a pest and I don't need to worry about this but he doesn't feel terrible like I do, these are my results.
Thyroid Panel with TSH
TSH IS 4.490 uIU/mL THE LIMITS ARE 0.350-5.500
THYROXINE (T4) IS 8.6 ug/dL THE LIMITS ARE 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake is 23 THE LIMITS ARE 24-39 THIS IS THE ONE THAT IS LOW
FREE THYROXINE INDEX IS 2.0 THE LIMITS ARE 1.2-4.9
Any kind of info you can give me will be appriciated.
Thank you,
Jackie


----------



## Love4Paws (Mar 24, 2007)

Jackie,
Hi. In 2001, my Doc prescribed Levoxyl as a result of my tests. The results of those tests were:
TSH: 4.80
T4: 8.5
T3: 3.1 (T3 Uptake)
FTI: 2.6 (Free T4 Index)
The Lab ranges were @ the same as yours. The Levoxyl made me feel better (less fatigued, skin not as dry, etc.). I would recommend reading everything that you can about thyroid issues. Two good sites are: www.DrLowe.com and www.thryroid.about.com. On the second site, Mary Shomon provides information on optimal TSH levels. Good luck. 
Love4Paws


----------



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

Paw's
Thank you so much for replying you don't know how much it means to me, you telling me that your results were about the same as mine.
Now I know im not going crazy and im looking forward to going to the doctors on tuesday, just knowing im going to get some help makes me feel better.
I had a rough day today very forgetful ,depressed, skin so dry but my body is all swollen, especially my feet hand's and face .
Im trying to look on the bright side how much better im going to feel when all this is taken care of.
Thank you again,
Jackie


----------



## Love4Paws (Mar 24, 2007)

Jackie,
Hi. You are welcome. Just returning the favor-as many folks have helped me with info as well. Good luck with the Doc on Tues...please let me know how you do. Recently, I have gone thru the routine of locating a new Doc as mine closed his practice. Mary Shomon's web page provided a great deal of info so I felt more prepared in my quest for a new Doc....especially the optimal range for TSH. (I believe that the AACE (American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists) guidelines for optimal TSH range is .3 to 3.0 mlU/L as of 2002.) You can go to their web site and search for optimal TSH range and get the information to take to your Doc.....just a thought. I had the swollen feet/hands, too....miserable feeling. Good luck w/ the Dr appt. 
"Paws" (love that one!)


----------



## petty43 (Apr 20, 2007)

Indiansummer,
I know what you're going through (had RAI done Dec. of '05). My labs were recently:
TSH: 6.2
FT4: 1.2
FT3 (run by another doc since my endo doesn't believe free ranges me anything...consequently I am seeing a new endo...): 259

I, too feel horrible. I go through lethargy (which is irritating - I am used to running 3 miles every other day), anxiety moments, depression moments, general chest and ab pain. Around January my TSH was 3.11, but went to the ER having what felt like a heart attack. Went off synthroid to see if I was getting too much - probably not a good idea. I may have need more!! Let's keep each other informed regarding how we're feeling. My current endo just raised my levoxyl - hopefully will bring me into the 3-4 range and we'll go from there.

I, too, get occasional hope from reading posts of people who have gone through these issues before - but I hate to keep waiting. I feel terrible so I know what you mean. Good luck - really. I hope you start to feel better.
Gary


----------



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

Gary thank you so much for replying every little bit of infomation helps.
This had been a bad week for me my brain fog just doesn't want to lift
I have gained 10 lbs in a few days my whole body is swollen and im so tired i can't see straight.
I called my doctor today and told her how I was feeling and her responce was it hasn't been 6 weeks yet come and see me them,Im taking 0.05 mgs of synthroid every morning and I beleive I need an increase in my meds.
To bad we have to depend on the doctors to do what is best for us, and it's terrible that we need a referal to see a specialiest.
Im so tired of spending money and my insurance pays only 80% of the bill im responsible for the rest.
I would love for you to keep me informed how you are doing,even if it's just to say that you don't feel good or are having a bad day.
Jackie


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

the book and the website by Mary Shomon who has done really good work on trying to deal with HER thyroid illness was very helpful to me. That's where I read about measurements of Free T3 and Free T4 which I am almost sure my doctor hasn't checked. Have a appt tomorrow and am going to ask to be referred to a Endo for further labs. I have been dealing with this for 10 years and I am so frustrated. I just want to be able to function. Try the website for Mary and you can go to the different sites from there. I'm not sure my dr is using the new guidelines and even more interesting is some labs aren"t either.


----------

